# How to link my ATM card to paypal account?



## ajaybc (Mar 6, 2009)

I started a zero balance account at State Bank of Travancore and received a ATM-Debit card yesterday.I tried linking it to my paypal account.But it keeps saying that I entered an invalid card no.The card I have is of Maestro.


----------



## victor_rambo (Mar 6, 2009)

I think debit cards are not accepted by PayPal. Even I tried to do it with my Axis Bank International Gold Debit Card.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Mar 6, 2009)

Na Bhai Na Bhai, agar Credit Card hai to hi Paypal se Money theri card ki honey tak pahunchega nahin to Ok Tata bye Bye!


----------



## ajaybc (Mar 7, 2009)

victor_rambo said:


> I think debit cards are not accepted by PayPal. Even I tried to do it with my Axis Bank International Gold Debit Card.



but the title of that page itself says "Link and confirm your debit or credit card"


----------



## dabster (Mar 7, 2009)

The drop down has options for Visa/mastercard/amex.
maestro is kind a other brand from mastercard and not as widely acknowledged, Not sure but this could be the reason. 
Has anybody tried with VISA debit cards?


----------



## the.kaushik (Mar 7, 2009)

Axis bank has a Visa debit card. Does it works?


----------

